# Five or so PIPED cli's, a few .sh, result: a file listing 1st ports to (X) upgrade...



## jb_fvwm2 (May 4, 2010)

Somewhat complex to explain.  Suffice the result if anyone
wants to start at what are probably the first ports to
upgrade (upgrading X). Sorry for the file formatting, 
(2-column duplicate...) and
I've not checked the results.  The file contains the "proto's"
etc so it should be accurate...
Xorg.504.txt
"The file leading up to this one was..." might be useful but
it needs a much more complex post than this one.

....(later...)
Hmmm.. portmaster has been upgrading, first protos,
then xorg-libraries (ongoing now). *AND* I can still
start X and desktop and browser ??? 
....(end...)
BTW it probably is missing some.  I've never kept current with
the meta-ports, just most of the subsidiary ones.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 6, 2010)

Just bumping to remind anyone.
I had backup up xinitrc while rebuilding the port xinit
then restored xinitrc.
However, then portmaster, working on xorg-apps, somehow
reinstalled xinit, (apparently,) changing the file back
to a default.  (It had probably queued the port to 
rebuild before I upgraded it, standalone.)
Saved by a backup file.
....
edit ... All done. Xorg working great.
...


----------

